# The Role Of Ba?



## LATS (Mar 24, 2007)

i always use test e.. and never had the need to use bb at all since it is pretty stable without it.. my question is>> if i wanted a test e at 300 mgs a cc could i just use ba like i always do (2%) or as the mgs climb is bb needed to keep it from crashing?.. also.. what is everyones opinion on the lowest one can go with ba..? thanks guys..


----------



## The big guy (Jul 3, 2007)

I would not go below 1% Ba, if you want sterile gear, sterility is my main issue, unless u want a infection or a abscess, and as far as the mg/ml u might be able to do 300mgs with test E, but not cyp, with no BB, I would add the bb just to make sure it suspended, low % 10 maybe


----------



## ZECH (Jul 3, 2007)

300mg/ml should hold with 2%BA easy
Test E goes into solution very easy, Prop is a different story.


----------

